# MTB-Marathon mit neuer besserer Strecke



## Culcla (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

die Veranstalter haben die Strecke verbessert:

Da steht's:

http://www.st-wendel.de/beitrag__1053_1-Page_.html

Der Marathon ist am 29.September.

Culcla


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2007)

das hört sich ja mal interessant an!  

und ende September is ja noch relativ früh für St. Wendel... wenn die Motivation so eine Woche nach St. Ingbert noch steht könnt das dieses jahr meine erste Teilnahme werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

sorry, aber für 40 Öcken muss die Strecke schon mega super duper geil sein.

In Freisen gab es eine super geile Strecke, für 3 oder 5 Öcken, mit Musi, Weizen, Kuchen, Würstchen und einer tollen Stimmung. 

Ob ich mir den Start in St. Wendel wirklich leisten will? Sehr fraglich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. August 2007)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sorry, aber für 40 Öcken muss die Strecke schon mega super duper geil sein.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Strecke auch nur teilweise über die neu angelegten Pfade geht, die ich gestern und heute abgefahren habe, ist sie jeden Cent wert! Singletrails ohne Ende, die Beschreibung auf der HP wäre keine Übertreibung! Das Bikerherz würde sich noch tagelang freuen, die Muskeln aber auch tagelang noch weinen! Wer Lust hat, schaut sich einfach mal den Tiefenbachpfad an. Ein Einstieg ist überall möglich, er ist prima ausgeschildert und führt teilweise nur 2 m neben der alten Marathonstrecke entlang.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. August 2007)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, schaut sich einfach mal den Tiefenbachpfad an. Ein Einstieg ist überall möglich, er ist prima ausgeschildert und führt teilweise nur 2 m neben der alten Marathonstrecke entlang.


Sollte man den Weg mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Vor ein paar Tagen war ich zufällig im Tiefenbachtal an der Jagdhütte. Der Weg geht dann über Treppen bergauf weiter. Ich bin aber nicht dort rauf weil es aussah als ob man bergauf nicht fahren könnte und mir das doch etwas zu weit war, weil ich schon über 20 km gefahren war und noch 20 km vor der Dunkelheit zurück fahren musste. Der Weg sah aber schon interessant aus. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie den neuen Premiumwanderweg bei vielleicht regnerischem Wetter von 1000 Bikes zermatschen lassen.


----------



## 007ike (5. August 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Sollte man den Weg mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Vor ein paar Tagen war ich zufällig im Tiefenbachtal an der Jagdhütte. Der Weg geht dann über Treppen bergauf weiter. Ich bin aber nicht dort rauf weil es aussah als ob man bergauf nicht fahren könnte und mir das doch etwas zu weit war, weil ich schon über 20 km gefahren war und noch 20 km vor der Dunkelheit zurück fahren musste. Der Weg sah aber schon interessant aus. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie den neuen Premiumwanderweg bei vielleicht regnerischem Wetter von 1000 Bikes zermatschen lassen.



das dürfte das Problem sein. Ich habe seiner Bestimmung folgend diesen Pfad erwandert und muss sagen zum wandern sehr schön, zum biken zum kleinen Teil nicht fahrbar (ist ja auch nicht so gewollt) und im Marathon nur zum ganz kleinen Teil brauchbar. 
Überlegt es euch gut ob ihr diesen Premiumwanderweg unbedingt fahren müsst! Die Wanderer reagieren sehr gereizt und bisher waren auch immer einige unterwegs!!!
Einen gewissen Teil soll es aber im Wettkampf geben, bin mal gespannt. Achja, da die Strecke im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren anders herum gefahren wird, werden wohl nur die "echten" Marathonfahrer in den Genuß dieser Streckenteile kommen. Aber wir werden es erleben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. August 2007)

Nicht daß ich falsch verstanden werde: Ich hatte "anschauen" geschrieben, nicht kpl. abfahren! Ich hoffe trotzdem, daß beim Marathon ein Teil der Strecke genutzt wird.


----------



## Limit83 (5. August 2007)

Besser als in St. Ingbert wird die Strecke mit Sicherheit nicht werden,  dennoch freu ich mich, dass sie in St. Wendel mal auf die Biker gehört haben und die Strecke geändert haben. Die war bislang ja echt zum :kotz: Vielleicht werd ich im September mal die Glegenheit nutzen und mir die bekannten Teile der Strecke mit einem Local anschauen. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. August 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> das dürfte das Problem sein. Ich habe seiner Bestimmung folgend diesen Pfad erwandert und muss sagen zum wandern sehr schön, zum biken zum kleinen Teil nicht fahrbar (ist ja auch nicht so gewollt) und im Marathon nur zum ganz kleinen Teil brauchbar.
> Überlegt es euch gut ob ihr diesen Premiumwanderweg unbedingt fahren müsst! Die Wanderer reagieren sehr gereizt und bisher waren auch immer einige unterwegs!!!
> Einen gewissen Teil soll es aber im Wettkampf geben, bin mal gespannt. Achja, da die Strecke im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren anders herum gefahren wird, werden wohl nur die "echten" Marathonfahrer in den Genuß dieser Streckenteile kommen. Aber wir werden es erleben.


Wandern ist auch eine gute Idee. Dem bin ich gar nicht abgeneigt. Im Moment ist der Weg neu und wahrscheinlich viel begangen. Im nächsten Jahr kräht wahrscheinlich kein Hahn mehr danach weil es so viele Wege gibt. Es gab im Tiefenbachtal auch mal einen Weg auf der anderen Seite des Flusses. Der war im vorigen Jahr schon kaum mehr begangen oder befahren und voller Laub und Stöcke aber eigentlich recht schön. Jetzt habe ich den leider gar nicht mehr gefunden.



			
				Gianty schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht daß ich falsch verstanden werde: Ich hatte "anschauen" geschrieben, nicht kpl. abfahren! Ich hoffe trotzdem, daß beim Marathon ein Teil der Strecke genutzt wird.


Die neue Markierung ist ja eigentlich unübersehbar. Da braucht es keine Aufforderung  . Ich fahre allerdings nicht unbedingt gerne stur einer Markierung nach. Vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wo es die Gebirgsbachtäler gibt und die kanadische Wildnis, die ja für den Marathon angekündigt sind. Die kanadische Wildnis ist vielleicht am ehesten auf dem breiteren Weg unterhalb der Bouillon-Würfel.


----------



## p41n (9. August 2007)

ich bin auch schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich an diesem marathon teilnehmen soll.. allerdings würde ich mir die strecke vorher gerne mal ansehen und auch abfahren.. bin zwar aus ottweiler und kenn mich in wnd ganz gut aus.. hab aber null plan, wo die dort beginnen soll. kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

nach wnd fahre ich erstmal über niederlinxweiler, oberlinxweiler und dann komme ich an der shell-tanke bzw. dem bikeshop von kunibert bock raus.. wo kann ich denn da am besten in die strecke einfahren?


----------



## 007ike (10. August 2007)

Start ist im Bosenbachstation, das sollte zu finden sein. Die ganzen Jahre waren Teile der Strecke bereits ab 4 Wochen vor Rennen ausgeschildert. Komplett fertig war sie meist schon ne Woche vor her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (10. August 2007)

wenn das wetter mitspielt - siehe 2006 - bin ich auch dieses jahr wieder dabei. letztes jahr war das wetter super und der marathon war einfach nur hammerst! hätte ich nicht gedacht! wenn's da der boden stimmt, dann ist das Ding geritzt 
neue streckenabschnitte? um so besser - bin gespannt!


----------



## p41n (10. August 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Start ist im Bosenbachstation, das sollte zu finden sein. Die ganzen Jahre waren Teile der Strecke bereits ab 4 Wochen vor Rennen ausgeschildert. Komplett fertig war sie meist schon ne Woche vor her.



Danke für die Antwort!

Zum Bosenbachstadion kommt man doch, wenn man die Bahnhofstrasse (rechte Seite Post) komplett durchfährt bis man an eine Kreuzung mit Ampelregelung kommt. Dort fährt man geradeaus weiter und stößt dann direkt auf dieses Stadion oder habe ich mich jetzt komplett vertan?


----------



## 007ike (11. August 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Zum Bosenbachstadion kommt man doch, wenn man die Bahnhofstrasse (rechte Seite Post) komplett durchfährt bis man an eine Kreuzung mit Ampelregelung kommt. Dort fährt man geradeaus weiter und stößt dann direkt auf dieses Stadion oder habe ich mich jetzt komplett vertan?


OK Fehler meinerseits, Start/Ziel: Stadion im Sportzentrum St. Wendel, d.h. du hast ja den Weg zum Bosenbachstation richtig erklärt, von dort brauchst du nur weiter gerade aus Richtung Cusansus Gymi zu fahren, dort hälst du dich rechts und dann nach ein paar Metern den Berg hoch siehst du es schon. Ist glaube ich auch als Sportzenrtum ausgeschildert. Hab´s mal wieder verwechselt


----------



## p41n (11. August 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> OK Fehler meinerseits, Start/Ziel: Stadion im Sportzentrum St. Wendel, d.h. du hast ja den Weg zum Bosenbachstation richtig erklärt, von dort brauchst du nur weiter gerade aus Richtung Cusansus Gymi zu fahren, dort hälst du dich rechts und dann nach ein paar Metern den Berg hoch siehst du es schon. Ist glaube ich auch als Sportzenrtum ausgeschildert. Hab´s mal wieder verwechselt



Kein Problem.. Jetzt hab ich aber den Plan im Sack; dank Dir.. ;-)
Nochmals Danke für die tolle Wegbeschreibung..


----------



## Blauer Vogel (20. August 2007)

Ich habe gerade auf der Homepage von St. Wendel reingeschaut. Da steht: 



> Da der neue Parcours auf vielen traumhaften Singletrails durch schützenswerte Landschaftsteile führt, die nur für den Renntag frei gegeben sind, dürfen wir vor der Veranstaltung keine Streckenpläne veröffentlichen.



Ob das wohl heißt, dass die Strecke erst 1 Tag vorher markiert wird?



> Grundsätzlich wird bei allen Strecken im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren die entgegengesetzte Fahrtrichtung gewählt.



Wie soll man das verstehen? Gehen alle 3 Strecken dann zuerst in Richtung Spiemont / Himmelwald dort wo die 110 km Strecke herkommt, oder wird jede Strecke für sich andersrum gefahren, also die 30 km zuerst quer durch die Wiesen am Missionshaus entlang in Richtung Wendelinushof und dann halt irgendwie um den Bosenberg rum? Weil da steht dass die 30 km bergauf und bergab einfach sind und der Spiemont / Himmelwald ist ja einfacher als der Bosenberg. 

Ich war übrigens mal dort wandern auf dem Tiefenbachpfad, aber noch nicht den ganzen Weg. Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht, dass es dort noch so viele schöne Stellen gibt. Und ich war auch froh, kein Fahrrad mitgenommen zu haben, denn die eine Stelle mit der ganz steilen Treppe oberhalb von Urweiler hätte ich weder rauf noch runter mit dem Fahrrad gehen wollen. Die kanadische Wildnis und das Gebirgsbachtal habe ich glaube ich gefunden. Und auf der anderen Seite des Tiefenbachtals habe ich doch einen Weg gesehen, den ich das letzte Mal übersehen hatte, weil ich nicht nahe genug hin gegangen war. Da waren sogar einige Reifenspuren und der Weg scheint jetzt befahren zu sein im Gegensatz zu vorigem Jahr. Dadurch kann der enge Wanderweg mit den Treppen umfahren werden.


----------



## 007ike (21. August 2007)

Ich denke das es für alle über den Spimont los geht, sprich die 110km rückwärt, die hört haltbei ca. 30km für die Kurzstrecke irgendwie wieder auf. Sprich die neuen Streckenabschnitte werden wohl notwendig, da die Trennungen der Strecke anders sind wie zuvor und die Fahrer müssen ja alle wieder ins Sportzentrum.
Sinn macht das schon, wobei die 110km Strecke dadurch schon deutlich schwerer werden wird und die Einsteigerstrecke deutlich leichter!
Der gesamte Tiefenbachpfad liegt ja im Saar-Hundsrück Park und ist somit Schutzgebiet und der Tiefenbach an sich ist sogar noch Naturschutzgebiet.
Somit wird es wohl nicht mehr die gesamte Strecke im Vorfeld ausgeschildert geben. Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. September 2007)

An alle Liebhaber von Wiesen!
Jawoll es wird sie weiterhin geben!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> An alle Liebhaber von Wiesen!
> Jawoll es wird sie weiterhin geben!



....bleibt zu hoffen daß sie nicht 1 Tag vorher nochmals gemäht werden. Sonst klingt das große Jammern durch das schöne Ostertal - schrecklich. Vielleicht könnte man Hilfskräfte postieren, die das Gras dann während der Fahrt aus dem Schaltwerk puhlen


----------



## 007ike (5. September 2007)

gestern war das geschnittene Gras besser zu fahren wie am Erbeskopf, daher bin ich fürs Rennen zuversichtlich, außerdem wird das wohl nicht nochmal genmäht!
Zusätzlich kenn ich ja jetzt den Trick durch das Schnittgut zu surfen ohne das Schaltwerk festzufahren!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2007)

. . . . . . . der Trick wäre . . . ?
Ich praktiziere seit Jahren den Trick des Hinterherfahren. Hat sich super bewährt! Bis ich komme, ist meist alles vorbei (-gefahren) und die Strecke geputzt. Allerdings ist der Trick eher auf Trainingsmangel zurückzuführen


----------



## Stiff88 (5. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin jetzt seit 25.07 am trainieren, vorher nur wenig Mountainbike, hauptsächlich Fussball.
So langsam merke ich, dass es konditionell echt gut Bergauf geht
Habe mich nun entschlossen die 60 km zu bestreiten und dies als mein allererstes 
Rennen.

Was denkt ihr darüber? Also die 30 km sind mir einfach zu wenig und die 60km sind schon ne Herausforderung.

Sollte ich vor dem Wettkampf mal zu einem Sportarzt gehen und meine Leistungsfähigkeit bzw. meinen Laktatwert testen lassen!???
Und was kostet das überhaupt?

mfg


----------



## 007ike (6. September 2007)

Wenn du zum Sportarzt gehen willst, damit er mal durchcheckt ob du gesund bist, ist in Ornung, schadet wohl nix. 
Wenn du deine LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit bzw. Laktatwert testen lassen willst, solltest du dir Ã¼berlegen was das jetzt noch bringen soll. Da einzige was du damit anfangen kannst ist, dass du schÃ¶n die Pulsbereiche bekommst in denen du dich aufhalten solltest, damit du die Sache durch stehst. Bestimmt bekommt man dann noch den ein oder anderen Tipp zu ErnÃ¤hrung dazu. Kostet meist so um die 100â¬ plus minus je nach Anbieter.
Ich geb dir den Tipp, Ã¼berleg ob der Artz deine Gesundheit checken sollte, fahr das Rennen, aber locker, damit du auch durch kommst und Ã¼berleg dir danch ob du daran SpaÃ hast. Dann kannst du immer noch einen Leistungstest machen und dir einen Trainingsplan machen lassen.

Viel SpaÃ und Erfolg beim Rennen!
Achja am Anfang nicht gleich 100% Tempo mit gehen, das kann sich schnell rÃ¤chen!


----------



## Alexander74 (6. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen, den St-Wendel Marathon mitzufahren. Allerdings kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden ob Mittel- oder die Langstrecke. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich drei Rennen gefahren, eine Kurzstrecke (Saarschleife) und zwei mittlere (Kiedrich 58km und Eppstein 55km).

Wann sollte man sich an eine Langstrecke wagen? Wann seid ihr zuerst ne Langstrecke gefahren?
Der Punkt ist, dass ich nicht viel Langstrecken trainiert habe, und mich frage, wieviel Training vorher minimal notwendig ist. 
Ich bin nur an Sylvester ne 100km Runde und im Juni ne 110km Runde auf dem MTB gefahren (Rennrad fahre ich nicht). Sonst fahre ich kürzere Strecken (ca. jeweils 30-80km). Im Sommer habe ich drei bis vier mal die Woche trainiert. Allerdings nicht immer auf dem Bike sondern auch mit Laufen (dann 8-15km). 

Ich frage mich, wann man in die Langstrecke einsteigen kann. Mir ist klar, dass man noch deutlich länger fahren kann als ich. Nur ab welchem Minimum-Training kann man es riskieren?

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren, ob in St. Wendel alle Langstreckler bis zum Ende fahren dürfen oder ob es ein Limit bei der Stadiondurchfahrt geben wird, wo man bei Unterschreiten das Rennen beenden muss.

Würde mich über Eure Meinung freuen.

Viele Grüße
Alexander


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2007)

Wie hast du denn die Mitteldistanzen erlebt?
Eine Langstrecke im Rennen ist nicht mit ner 100km Trainingstour zu vergleichen! Dazwischenliegen Welten!
Grundsätzlich sollten man überlegen was das Ziel der Veranstaltung für einen sein soll.
Will ich ein Rennen fahren und hab Spaß daran ne gute Platzierung einzufahren.
Will ich die Distanz und der Kampf gegen mich selber als Herausforderung sehen!
Das dürften normalerweise die beiden Beweggründe sein um an einer Marathonvernatsltung teil zu nehmen.
Klar ist das man auf der Langstrecke leidet und damit umgehen muss, daher kann dir wahrscheinlich niemand sagen, ja jetzt bist du bereit für die Langdistanz. Denn selbst wenn du unheimlich fit bist musst du erstmal Mental damit klar kommen. Umgekeht gibt es auch Leute die fahren so ein Ding mit, da würdest du vorher wetten, dass die nicht mal die Kurzstrecke schaffen. Die machen das über den Kopf und sind dann halt mal 8h und mehr unterwegs. Ob das dann noch Spaß macht, weiß ich nicht.

Kurz um du musst das für dich selber entscheiden und dann entsprechend an die Sache heran gehen.

Ich würde die St.Wendler Strecken mal so beschreiben wollen:

30 km -> ne richtig gute Einsteigertour, ohne große Schwierigkeiten, die sollte für jeden machbar sein.

60km -> nach 40km wird es heftig! Da gibts ne Überraschung am Spimont, hier braucht man schon Kraft in den Beinen und etwas Fahrtechnik macht es leichter

118km -> da man erst nach den, wie ich finde relativ harten 60km, zum Bosenberg kommt, wird die dieses Jahr wohl um Welten härter wie die Jahre zuvor. Ich denke die hat den Begriff EUROPAMEISTERSCHAFT schon verdient. Konditionell wohl sehr hart und da es am Bosenberg sehr technisch wird, sollte man schon wissen was man tut, damit das auch noch Spaß macht!

Aber Vorsicht! Das ist alles meine persönliche Einschätzung!!!!


----------



## 007ike (8. September 2007)

Ich bin die Strecke jetzt mal kompeltt abgefahren und kann nur eins dazu sagen:

WOW


----------



## zeitweiser (8. September 2007)

Beschreib mal ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. September 2007)

Der Veranstalter hat das ja sehr blumig beschrieben, so schön bekomm ich das nicht hin. Mir gefällt die neue Zusammensetzung der Strecke sehr gut. Zusätzlich sind die neuen Streckenabschnitte ausschließlich Trails! Und da es davon in und um WND nicht so viele gab, hat man kurzerhand neue in den Wald gezimmt und das sehr, sehr gut! Laßt euch einfach überraschen! (Dies gilt jetzt mal nur für die 60 und ganz besonders für die 118km Strecke!)


----------



## Stiff88 (9. September 2007)

Hallo! 

Nächsten Sonntag möchte ich gerne die Strecke abfahren!
Ist die eigentlich schon beschildert oder wie finde ich den Weg!??
Wo genau ist der Start?
Hat jemand vll sogar ein Höhenprofil on der 60er Strecke?

mfg


----------



## Ecki72 (9. September 2007)

Joo, Streckenprofil und Streckenplan wären super cool. Wir sind zwei Einsteiger und wollen unser erstes Rennen bestreiten. Da wir aber überhaupt nicht wissen, was auf uns zu kommt, würden wir die 30er Strecke gerne vorher mal abnudeln. 

Hat jemand nähere Infos zur Strecke?


----------



## Alexander74 (9. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Mitteldistanzen erlebt?
> Eine Langstrecke im Rennen ist nicht mit ner 100km Trainingstour zu vergleichen! Dazwischenliegen Welten!
> Grundsätzlich sollten man überlegen was das Ziel der Veranstaltung für einen sein soll.
> Will ich ein Rennen fahren und hab Spaß daran ne gute Platzierung einzufahren.
> ...



Danke 007ike für deine Einschätzung!

Bei der 60er wäre mein Ziel möglichst im Mittelfeld zu landen und dabei so schnell zu sein wie es geht. 
Bei der langen wäre mein Ziel, noch sicher ins Ziel zu kommen und die Strecke zu fahren, was mich schon reizt.

Bei der Kurzstrecke die ich dieses Jahr fuhr war ich für meine Verhältnisse flott  unterwegs und hatte nicht mehr viel Reserven im Ziel. 
Auf der ersten Mittelstrecke dieses Jahr hatte ich Bauchschmerzen, also auch kaum Reserven mehr.
Auf der zweiten Mittelstrecke bin ich vorsichtig gefahren und hatte am Ende noch Kräfte.

Ich tendiere daher zur Mittelstrecke und werde wahrscheinlich die Langstrecke sausen lassen, weil ich immer noch ne Sicherheitsreserve haben möchte.
Es ist wahrscheinlich besser, erstmal eine kleinere Steigerung zu machen, also ne leichte oder mittelschwere 90-er Strecke zu fahren.

Wenn du es weißt, würde mich noch interessieren, ob es Höhenprofile von St. Wendel gibt und ob es für die Langstrecke ne zeitliche Einschränkung gibt. Denn auf der Website habe ich darüber nichts gefunden.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## 007ike (9. September 2007)

Offiiziell gibt es dieses Jahr keine Streckenpläne und Höhenprofile! Steht aber alles auf der Homepage!!!
Ob es ne zeitliche Beschränkung gibt weiß ich auch nicht.
Auf alle Fälle solltest du die Langdistanz nur bei schönem Wetter und trockener Strecke angehen. Wenns naß ist hat die Strecke gefühlte 200km!!!

Die 30km Strecke dürfte jeder schaffen! Einfach nicht am Anfang überderhen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2007)

Hallo Alexander74,

die 118km Strecke wird sehr sehr hart werden. Vor allem die letzten 30km haben es in sich. Nach Deiner Selbsteinschätzung/Beschreibung solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal die 60km Strecke anschauen. Nächstes Jahr kannst Du dann vielleicht besser einschätzen, ob Du die lange Distanz fahren kannst/willst. Es soll ja kein Ankommen auf der letzten Rille sein sondern noch etwas Spaß machen


----------



## Culcla (11. September 2007)

Ich habe am WE jemand aus Tholey getroffen, der für die Langdistanz trainiert hatte. Er meinte die Gesamtstrecken hätte diesmal 2900 hm.


----------



## 007ike (11. September 2007)

Culcla schrieb:


> Ich habe am WE jemand aus Tholey getroffen, der für die Langdistanz trainiert hatte. Er meinte die Gesamtstrecken hätte diesmal 2900 hm.



das steht zumindest so auf der homepage und von ca. km 40 bis 90 hab ich schon 1550hm gemessen, daher wird das wohl so wirklich passen!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (12. September 2007)

Die 30 km sind jetzt komplett markiert. Am Stadion ist aber noch nichts markiert. Wenn man den Kniebrecher hoch fährt, geradeaus bis zur Landstraße und dann rechts ein paar Meter auf der Straße und dann sofort links in den Wald, findet man die Markierungen aber. 

Die 30 km Strecke hat auch einige Trails oder trailartige Wege, besonders am Schluß. Im Himmelwald sind Wege mit roten Bändern markiert praktisch quer durch den Wald wo vorher noch kein Weg war. Das Lustige ist, es geht auch durch viele Brombeerdornen. Auch am Ende der Strecke in der Nähe des Billerborner Hofes gibt es noch einiges an Dornen. Zum Glück hatte ich ein Anti-Platt-Band in den Reifen  . Ich glaube, hier müssen noch einige Leute ein bisschen trainieren und die Wege glatt fahren, sonst sind da bestimmt viele Leute am Schlauchflicken. Kurz vorm Ortseingang von Dörrenbach bin ich anscheinend falsch gefahren, weil dort ein Schild falsch war und habe wohl 1 oder 2 km ausgelassen. Anscheinend geht es nach Dörrenbach in Richtung Bahnhof.

Die 60 / 118 km gehen noch über den Spiemont und treffen hinterm Spiemont wieder auf die 30 km Strecke. Dann gehts wieder durchs Stadion. Ist der Rest der Strecke auch schon ganz fertig markiert und wo findet man die nächsten Markierungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. September 2007)

Es sind schon viele Stellen markiert, meist aber solche, die man nur mit Streckenkenntnis findet.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. September 2007)

Die Strecken sind zu 95% fertig ausgeschildert. In Dörrenbach und kurz vor Niederlinxweiler haben offensichtlich einige Zeitgenossen die Schilder verdreht. Es gibt nur noch vereinzelt Stellen, wo noch nachgeschildert werden muß. Der Himmelwald und Spiemont sind auch kpl. fertig, Dornenhecken sind keine mehr im Weg. Trotzdem sollte man an manchen Stellen mit dem Untergrund etwas vorsichtig sein. Plattfüße könnten schnell die Folge sein. Da derzeit viele Biker auf der Strecke unterwegs sind, sollte sie bis zum Marathon ausreichend eingefahren sein. Ich finde die neue Strecke einfach nur  Bleibt nur noch anmelden und am Tag des Marathons gute Beine


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2007)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Strecke einfach nur  Bleibt nur noch anmelden und am Tag des Marathons gute Beine



angemeldet bin ich! Brauch ich nur noch gute Beine!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (16. September 2007)

Jetzt bin ich aber bei etwas noch am Überlegen, was mir jetzt erst eingefallen ist. Die 30 km und 60/118 km treffen ja nach ca. 23 bzw. 53 km hinterm Spiemont wieder zusammen wenn ich das richtig sehe. Je nachdem wie schnell die Spitzenfahrer sind, treffen sie mit den 30 km-Fahrern in dem Waldstück oberhalb des Billerborner Hofes aufeinander. Manche der Wege sind ja einspurig und nicht so gut zum überholen geeignet. Wenn man relativ langsam ist, dann gerät man mitten in die ganzen schnellen Fahrer hinein. Ist das so gewollt von den Streckenplanern oder rechnen die damit dass die Fahrer der 30 km-Strecke relativ schnell sind und schon weg sind oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin  ? 

Die 60 km-Strecke ist ja relativ schwierig, die dürften eigentlich nicht so schnell sein.
Da wurden ja echt die tollsten Wege quasi aus dem Boden gestampft. In einem Waldstück in der Nähe des Himmelwaldes habe ich einen Achterbahn-Trail gefunden und am Spiemont ist ein ganz verrückter Trail, fehlt nur noch ein Looping. Und was Downhillmäßiges gibts auch noch. Für mich leider vieles zu schwierig. Das muß ja eine Wahnsinns Arbeit gewesen sein, die neuen Trails zu machen, wenn man sich anschaut wie der Boden neben den Trails aussieht und man bedenkt dass es vorher überall so ausgesehen hat. Das haben die Streckenplaner wirklich super gemacht  . Von der restlichen Strecke habe ich erst ein kurzes Stück gesehen, aber auch einen wunderbaren Trail gefunden  .


----------



## 007ike (17. September 2007)

Ob das so gewollt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber du hast wohl recht, das wird so sein.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. September 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mal umfangreiche Berechnungen gemacht  . Voriges Jahr hatte der Sieger einen Schnitt von fast 28 km/h. Da es dieses Jahr wohl schwerer wird, könnte er, sagen wir mal, einen Schnitt von 26 haben. Dann ist er nach 2 Std. an der Stelle wo die Strecken zusammentreffen (ca. 53 km). 
Die 30 km starten eine halbe Std. später. Also hätte ein Fahrer der nach 1,5 Std. Fahrzeit an der Stelle ist (23 km, 1,5 Std. Fahrzeit + 0,5 Std. Wartezeit = 2 h) einen Schnitt von 15,3 km/h. Also würde ungefähr das letzte Drittel der 30 km-Fahrer noch überholt werden, auch die dessen Schnitt etwas darüber ist, also 16  17 weil die dann kurz vorm Ziel überholt werden. Das sind jetzt zwar nicht so viele Leute (40  50), aber besonders die langsamen mit Schnitt von 12 oder so würden von ca. 200 Fahrern auf den letzten paar km überholt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausmuell (17. September 2007)

Wir sind gestern die 60iger abgefahren, ab dem Wanderparkplatz oberhalb des Kniebrechers.Gefunden haben wir 53km,also irgendwas fehlt wohl noch. Im Prinzip folgt die Strecke den bisherigen letzten km der 110er Runde. Bin zwar selbst DB-Trail-Verweigerer, trotzdem ging fast alles. Nur die Mutprobe am Spiemont hab ich nicht bestanden.   Wers probieren mag, als Anlage die GPS-Daten für MagicMaps und als .gpx
 








Anhang anzeigen WND 2007.zip


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. September 2007)

Ich vermute mal, ihr habt die Nordseite des Spiemonts vergessen (GPS-Daten habe ich nicht angesehen). Den Weg hatte ich zuerst auch verpasst, weil das Schild nicht richtig war. Hinter dem Spiemont, wenn man aus dem nur leicht bergab führenden Trail auf den Asphaltweg herauskommt, dann geht es nach links und nach kurzer Zeit rechts wieder über einen Feldweg zwischen Weiden zum Spiemont hoch. Ganz oben vorm Wald sieht man ein Schild. Das kann schon sein, dass der Weg noch 7 Kilometer den Spiemont rauf und runter geht. Jedenfalls geht es noch mal fast zum Gipfel rauf, irgendwo runter, wieder rauf und dann in einem neu angelegten Weg steil durch unwegsames Gelände ziemlich lange auf der Nordseite bergab. Dies ist so ziemlich das Anstrengendste der 60er Runde. Viel konnte ich davon nicht fahren, aber ich will die 60 km ja auch nicht fahren. Laßt euch nicht abschrecken, wenn ich schreibe, dass ich das nicht fahren kann, ich kann leider nicht gut fahren, habe auch keine Lust da weit abseits im Wald ein Risiko einzugehen, aber schaue mir trotzdem gerne auch schwierige Sachen an.


----------



## WNDguide (20. September 2007)

Die neue Strecke is ja wohl nur geil!
Bin die 30 letztens mal abgefahrn, technisch an manchen stellen ganz schön haarig. Und das sie jetzt 5km länger ist hat sich positiv bemerkbar gemacht.
Schöne single trail passagen, kernige Anstiege, ist alles dabei und von keinem zu wenig!! 

Mein Tipp: Nehmt euch Zeit und fahrt mit, es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Stiff88 (22. September 2007)

Werde morgen da sein....und versuchen die 60er abzufahren....

allerdings alleine....

vll kann ich mich ja jemand anschließen????

Wollte eig. gestern und heute nochmal trainiern, doch da hat mir ne Krippe nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht....MIST!

Aber morgen geht es wohl wieder....

mfg


----------



## dausend (24. September 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich an diesem marathon teilnehmen soll.. allerdings würde ich mir die strecke vorher gerne mal ansehen und auch abfahren.. bin zwar aus ottweiler und kenn mich in wnd ganz gut aus.. hab aber null plan, wo die dort beginnen soll. kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?
> 
> nach wnd fahre ich erstmal über niederlinxweiler, oberlinxweiler und dann komme ich an der shell-tanke bzw. dem bikeshop von kunibert bock raus.. wo kann ich denn da am besten in die strecke einfahren?


Fahr in Olw zum Krankenhaus in Wnd und dann bei Avg-BMW rechts, nach 200Metern kommst du auf die Strecke. Bin gestern die 30 Runde gefahren , die ist wie beschrieben einfach, lässt aber keinerlei rückschlüsse auf die anderen Strecken zu.


----------



## p41n (24. September 2007)

danke.. war gestern am schaumberg unterwegs.. is auch ganz nett dort..


----------



## dausend (24. September 2007)

wie fitt bist du denn vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## minna (24. September 2007)

Hallo, zusammen! 

Habe mich für die 60km Distanz angemeldet.

Reise Fr aus dem Oberbergischen an. Soweit ich weiß, ist ab 16 Uhr im Stadion die StartNrAusgabe.

Weiß jemand, ab WANN und WO ich mein Zelt aufbauen kann???   (Die Stadt gibt als Info, daß Zeltplätze in Startnähe eingerichtet sind...) Ich komme im Laufe des Mittags an und möchte nicht bis in den späten nachmittag rumhängen, sondern gleich meine bescheidene Hütte aufziehen... 

Habt Ihr sonst noch irgendwelche organisatorischen Tipps für "Anreisende", die einem das Procedere vor Ort erleichtern können??

Und: Sind die trails wirklich so ..giftig??? 

Bin übrigens im schönen WND geboren...  


Wir sehen uns Samstag - wünsche uns Sonne-Sonne-SONNE für den Ride - zumindest TROCKENE Trails&WurzelGedöns, wa?


----------



## p41n (24. September 2007)

ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an und frag nach:

hier die kontaktdaten des Veranstalters:
Kreisstadt St. Wendel, Schloßstraße 7, 66 606 St. Wendel, Tel: 06851/809161, Fax: 06851/809162

ich könnte dir ja auch alternativ anbieten, bei mir zu übernachten.. ich wohne in ottweiler.. wäre somit kein problem.. 

@dausend:
so fit bin ich leider noch nicht.. muss noch einiges aufbauen.. habe diesen sommer erst wieder mit dem biken begonnen.. hab das letzte mal vor ca. 10 jahren nen bike bestiegen.. von demher kannste dir ausrechnen, dass ich noch net so fit bin.. aber das kommt sicher noch.. man muss halt alles etwas langsamer angehen.. wie fit bist du denn? wir könnten gerne mal zusammen biken. wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## 007ike (25. September 2007)

minna schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen!
> 
> Habe mich für die 60km Distanz angemeldet.
> 
> ...




Soweit ich weiß ist der Zeltplatz ab Freitag Morgen offen, aber wie gesagt lieber mal wie oben geschrieben bei der Stadt anrufen! 
Denke nicht das es ein aufwendiges Procedere geben wird, daher auch keine Tipps.......

Die Trails sind gut zu fahren, auf der 60 km Strecke ist alles machbar!

Auf das die Sonne scheine! 
oder es zumindest nicht regnet!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dausend (25. September 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an und frag nach:
> 
> hier die kontaktdaten des Veranstalters:
> Kreisstadt St. Wendel, Schloßstraße 7, 66 606 St. Wendel, Tel: 06851/809161, Fax: 06851/809162
> ...


Wie fitt bin ich denn, also bin dieses Jahr so etwa 2500 KM unterwegs was bestenfalls für eine durchschnittliche Fitness spricht, den Rest mache ich durch meine Frisur (fast ne Glatze) und mein Alter (frische 42) wieder gut. Meine sportliche Höchstleitung dieses Jahr war die CC Strecke in NLW, die übrigens mit über 65 Km deutlich länger war als beschrieben, hat aber Spassgemacht und war wesentlich härter als die 30 KM Strecke in Wnd. 
Da ich in Wnd wohne bin ich ansonsten jedes Wochenende so um die 50 Km pro Tour unterwegs .


----------



## minna (25. September 2007)

Also, hänge mich gleich ans Telefon und lass mal bei der Stadt durchklingeln!! 

Euch allen viel Spaß am SAMSTAG (freuuu) !!! 

Und falls der Zeltplatz wg Überfüllung geschlossen sein wird, komme ich nochmal auf die "sprichwörtliche" saarländische Gastfreundschaft zurück und zimmere meine Heringe in Deinen Garagenboden, p41n,ja????   

See you, folks!


>>>>..Habe übrigens gerade mit einer netten Dame bei der Stadt geplauscht:  Der Campingplatz ist wohl ..."in unmittelbarer Nähe des Stadions und gut ausgeschildert". Zudem kann man ab vormittags schon seine Herberge errichten...  
Well then, da reise ich doch einfach AN!!!

Seid GUT zu EUREN BEINEN  und bis die Tage...


----------



## p41n (25. September 2007)

wunderbar.. dann haste ja jetzt alle infos, die du brauchst..

und falls doch alle stricke reißen sollten, kannst meinen garten gerne mißbrauchen.. 

und @dausend:
da biste um einiges fitter als meine wenigkeit.. muss da noch einiges trainieren.. ich bin immer total k.o. wenn ich so ne 40 - 50km tour hinter mir habe..


----------



## dausend (26. September 2007)

wenn du möchtest können wir mal ne leichte tour zum bostalsee machen, sind max 40 km mit pause im biergarten schick einfach ne nachricht


----------



## p41n (27. September 2007)

warum eigentlich nicht? wäre dabei..  nur musst dann auf mich rücksicht nehmen.. als 29jähriger is man ja nimmer so fit..  

muss mir noch anständige kleider für die nasse und kalte jahreszeit besorgen
dann kanns losgehen.. 

bist am we beim marathon in wnd dabei? bin noch am überlegen.. und wenn, dann aber nur die 30km strecke..

p.s.: der biergarten is übrigens nen extra motivation die tour durch zu stehen.. *lach*


----------



## Limit83 (28. September 2007)

Also ich werd wohl auch mit dabei sein, hab mir eigentlich fast vorgenommen nach dem Desaster von IGB nix mehr zu fahren, aber wir haben nun beschlossen zu viert gemeinsam über die Strecke zu rollen, uns gegenseitig sowohl durch Windschatten als auch durch Motivation zu unterstützen und erst am Ende jeder für sich fährt, falls da noch einer Lust zu haben sollte. Ich denke das wird eine spaßige Ausfahrt und die Gefahr des Überdrehens hoffentlich nicht so hoch. Wir wollen ja nicht so weich wie der Herr Sauser sein, der nur bei Sonnenschein fahren will... 
Ich denk ich fahr mit meiner Standardkombo: Vorn NN und hinten RR jeweils nagelneu, in 2.25er Breite und mit Latexmilch oder würden mir die WNDerfahrenen was anderes raten? 
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (28. September 2007)

denke deine Reifenkombi geht in Ordnung. Ich selber werde hinten auch den Nic montieren, hab da bessere Erfahrungen mit gemacht bei nicht so dollen Untergrundverhältnissen. Wobei immoment kann ich nicht sagen wie die Strecke aussieht. Aber wir werden es ja erleben.


----------



## dausend (28. September 2007)

habe die ersten 40 Km letztes wochenende gefahren, ich schenk mir also die 30 euro und fahr mit 2 anderen nach bingen, ist viel relaxter und kostet nix ausser einem roten hintern.falls du die 30 fährst, nach dem regen nur mit stollenprofil keine reifen mit lauffläche, sonst geht teileweise nix mit fahren.
meine handynummer schick ich als privatnachricht.


----------



## PirateSB (28. September 2007)

wenn die erkältung heute einigermaßen ab-ebbt, bin ich dabei. soooo wild wird das mit dem wetter schon nicht werden. natürlich wäre mir sonne & wärme auch lieber gewesen, aber das hier ist ja nun wirklich nicht so dramatisch 
vorne wie hinten neue conti's (mountainking 2.2. supersonic). haben sich letzte woche in igb bestens bewährt. 
....leider ist mir nach 32 km der hintere schaltzug gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (28. September 2007)

bin am Samstag auch dabei. Bin ja bereits angemeldet, also bleibt mit gar nichts anderes übrig. ist auch mein erstes Schlammrennen für diese Saison  also ein schöner Abschluss...hoffe nur, dass meine Bremsbeläge halten, aber das hört man dann ja, wenn es nicht der Fall ist 
Dann sehen wir uns ja pirate SB und wie ihr alle heißt


----------



## hausmuell (28. September 2007)

Ich habe mir am Mittwoch nachmittag einen Teil der 30er Strecke angeschaut. Die Wiesen waren bergauf schon ziemlich rutschig, die Trails nach dem Billerborner Hof waren schon mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.  RR oder NN dürfte egal sein, NN transportiert nur mehr Schlamm ins eigene Genick. Wichtiger dürfte fast das Schuhwerk sein: empfehle wasserdichte  Winterschuhe mit Stollen. Wird morgen an den steileren Abschnitten wohl eher ne Duathlon-Veranstaltung. Schaumermal


----------



## Oberaggi (28. September 2007)

Also ich habe mich jetzt endgültig entschlossen auch Europameister zu werden (und nutze das Rennen gleichzeitig als Vorbereitung für die WM  ), obwohl ja mein erklärter Saisonhöhepunkt die Nikolaustour ist.  
Vega und ich sind auch heute schon auf der Nudelparty zum Anmelden.

Man sieht sich (und erkennt sich hoffentlich im Ziel auch noch) 

Apropos: Gerüchte besagen, dass norwegische Elche auch starten wollen.


----------



## Limit83 (28. September 2007)

Hey!
Hab jetzt meine Winterstollen aufs Bike gezogen - vorn und hinten NN 2,1er. Denke kaum, dass es schlimmer wird als in St. Märgen. Denn Winterschuhe mit Stollen besitze ich überhaupt nicht und wäre ich auch überhaupt nicht bereit einzusetzen. 
Gruß und viel Spaß morgen!
Limit


----------



## 007ike (28. September 2007)

Strecke wurde die Woche von den Profis schon etwas breit gefahren. Ist nun ziemlich durchgequirlt! Freu ich mich auf die 118 km!!!


----------



## Stiff88 (28. September 2007)

Hi Leute!

So werde mal gleich noch mein bike ein wenig putzen....

Wann kommt ihr morgen früh?
Und was nehmt ihr alles so mit?
Weiß jemand was es an der verpflegungsständen so gibt?

Nehmt ihr Flickzeug, nen ersatzschlauch oder gar nichts mit?

Ich hab für morgen nur kurze hosen, meint ihr, dass wäre zu kalt?
obenrum zieh ich ein unterhemd,gore langarm trikot alp x und dann noch ne gore xenon windweste an...

Muss morgen früh leider alleine kommen....hoffe dass dann alles glatt geht...

Was esst ihr morgen früh? bzw. geht ihr am stadion frühstücken..?

PS: Noch was....Kann mir jemand noch die gabel einstellen? ist ne rock shox reba....ne gabelpumpe hab ich...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (29. September 2007)

tja, konnte bei meiner erkältung ein upgrade auf eine töfte stirnhöhlenentzündung durchführen - hab jetzt auch richtig geile kopfschmerzen  der nachteil der sache war leider, dass ich heute deshalb nicht starten konnte/wollte/sollte - also: wie ist es euch ergangen, erzählt mal


----------



## 007ike (29. September 2007)

PirateSB schrieb:


> tja, konnte bei meiner erkältung ein upgrade auf eine töfte stirnhöhlenentzündung durchführen - hab jetzt auch richtig geile kopfschmerzen  der nachteil der sache war leider, dass ich heute deshalb nicht starten konnte/wollte/sollte - also: wie ist es euch ergangen, erzählt mal



fast genauso wie dir! Bin also auch nicht gestartet!


----------



## Oberaggi (29. September 2007)

Da habt ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt. 
Die Strecke war teilweise, insbesondere zum Schluss, einfach eine Frechheit!!! 
Noch nie bin ich bei einem Marathon so viel gelaufen und das nicht weil ich nicht fit war, sondern weil die Strecke gar nicht gehalten hat.
Wenn die Trails aus 20cm Mutterboden bestehen, dann sind das nur Alptraumtrails. Wenn der Boden es nicht hergibt muss ich halt im Herbst auf Waldautobahnen fahren! 
Die Wiesenpassagen sind ja noch Geschmackssache, aber Schlammlöcher müssen auch nicht in dem Umfang bei nem Marathon sein. Wofür habe ich eigentlich die 40 bezahlt. Da kann ich auch eine Strecke erwarten, die zu 90% fahrbar ist, wenn man im Mittelfeld fährt. 
Man muss auch noch bedenken, dass es eigentlich die letzten beiden trocken war, zumindest ist nicht mehr viel Regen runtergekommen. 
Man sollte eine Petition bei der UCI einreichen, dass die WM dann in zwei Jahren in IGB (oder an der Saarschleife) stattfindet.  
WND darf ja gerne mit der geballten Manpower für die Organisation aushelfen, aber nicht an verantwortlicher Stelle.
Dass dann auch noch die Duschen wasserlos waren ist nur noch ein kleines Detail. 
Das war wohl für lange Zeit das letzte Mal, dass ich dort gestartet bin. Saarschleife, Kirchzarten und IGB reichen da voll und ganz.
Und dann noch die Nicht-Rennen Lemberg, Nikolaus und Wildsau.
In Lemberg gibt es jedes Jahr neue Traumtrails.


----------



## Tobilas (29. September 2007)

Das war richtig heftig, man braucht sich auch nur mal die Siegerzeit (118 km = 4:57 h ) anzuschauen um zu wissen, wie schwierig dieser Marathon war:













Und das es so schlammig wird, konnte man ja estern schon ahnen, oder ?
Also, ich wäre die 60er auch gerne gefahren, bei dem Wetter aber muß man nicht, hab keinen Bock auf tagelang waschen und ölen.

Meinen Glückwunsch und Respekt an die Finisher


----------



## kaspar (29. September 2007)

Da hoffe ich doch, dass es beim moselhöhenbiking - dem moselhalbmarathon besser wird:

Veranstaltungstag: Sonntag, 07.10.2007

Start für alle Teilnehmer um 10.30 UHR

Start in Bekond mit 4 km Dorfrace, dann 3 km auf der Eifel-Mosel-Cup Rennstrecke, danach Fahrt zum Fünfseenblick bei Ensch, weiter durch die Aul am Sauerbrunnen vorbei zum Martinskreuz, zum Staustufenblick über Schleich, weiter zum Zironenkrämerkreuz und auf dem Rückweg erneut über die Eifel-Mosel-Cup-Rennstrecke:


Klicke auf die Grafik für eine größere Ansicht Name: Kopie vonsportplatzbau 138.jpg Hits: 7 Größe: 43,9 KB ID: 132991

weitere infos und anmeldung unter www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## EmJay (29. September 2007)

Also wasserlose Duschen kann ich ja jetzt überhaupt nicht bestätigen, habe schön lang und ausgiebig geduscht- vielleicht hab ich das ganze Wasser verbraucht?!

Die Strecke wäre tip-top gewesen, wenn es trocken gewesen wäre -WÄRE!
Dann hätte wahrscheinlich jeder die Strecke in den Himmel gelobt- HÄTTE!

Jetzt war es aber halt mal nass, man ist dreckig geworden und musste teilweise laufen, was ich zumindest auch schon bei etlichen anderen Marathons auch musste.

Vielleicht lieber auf´s Rennrad umsteigen wenn man ein bißchen pingelig ist?!


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!
6h09min. Bin zufrieden endlich mal wieder einen Marathon gefinisht zu haben - und dann auch noch so einen, war schon nicht so einfach. Außerdem musste ich von Startplatz 204 ins Rennen - war natürlich auch nicht optimal. 
Kann mich Oberaggi nur anschließen, die Strecke hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht, sie haben es probiert eine schöne Strecke zu bauen - aber gelungen ist es nicht wirklich. 
Weitere Kritik - die erste Verpflegung auf der zweiten Schleife war viel zu weit weg, bin ca. 10km auf dem trockenen gefahren.
Gruß Limit


----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2007)

@EmJay: Fahr mal bei Regen in IGB und du musst so gut wie keinen Meter laufen. Das liegt größtenteils an den nagelneu angelegten Trails, die sind noch nicht verdichtet und der Mutterboden mutiert binnen Sekunden zu einer ordentlichen Schlammpackung. Dazu trägt der lehmige Boden natürlich auch noch bei. Eine solche Schlammschlacht erlebst du in Regionen wie dem Pfälzer Wald z. B. nicht und in dem Bundsandsteingebiet, wie um St. Ingbert auch nicht. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. September 2007)

Respekt allen Denen, die die Strecke (egal welche) absolviert haben. 
Regt euch mal alle etwas ab. Wäre Bombenwetter gewesen, hätte alles gejubelt.
Nun war aber mal Schei$$wetter, passiert auch mal, aber die Strecke kann nichts dafür und bleibt bei gutem, wie schlechtem Wetter gleich (Länge egal).
Um das Drumherum läßt sich immer streiten (Duschen kalt, Verpflegung negativ etc.). 
Versucht mal solch einen Event zu organisieren und ihr werdet auch an eure GRENZEN stoßen, da nie alles RUND läuft / laufen kann.

Und @ EmJay: Pingelig kann man sein, dennoch muss man deswegen nicht auf Rennrad umsteigen ;-) Keep Cool !


----------



## Stiff88 (30. September 2007)

hallo!

also ich bin ja bekanntlich die 60km gefahren...!

habe es in ner zeit von 4:07:28 gepackt und bin echt zufrieden, denn es war mein allererstes rennen überhaupt....
ansonsten lief alles glatt, bis auf hin und wieder auftauchende schaltprobleme, die aber auf grund des schlamms wohl jeder hatte....

richitg spaß gemacht hats jetzt nicht unbedingt, die strecke war einfach zu schlammig.....

wie gesagt bei trockenen verhältnissen....

jetzt werd ich wohl noch bald den wasgau marathon in angriff nehmen..
da aber wohl nur die kurzstrecke....mal sehen je nach zeit zum trainieren...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. September 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt.
> Die Strecke war teilweise, insbesondere zum Schluss, einfach eine Frechheit!!!
> Noch nie bin ich bei einem Marathon so viel gelaufen und das nicht weil ich nicht fit war, sondern weil die Strecke gar nicht gehalten hat.
> Wenn die Trails aus 20cm Mutterboden bestehen, dann sind das nur Alptraumtrails. Wenn der Boden es nicht hergibt muss ich halt im Herbst auf Waldautobahnen fahren!
> ...



Fahr doch zukünftig bitte Rennradrennen! "Alle" hatten mit den gleichen Verhältnissen zu kämpfen und zum MTB - fahren gehört es auch dazu daß mal tiefer Schlamm dabei ist. Wenn es dann abtrocknet und der Boden schwer und tief wird, ist es halt so. Du bist wohl noch keinen Marathon gefahren wo 2h Schieben oder Tragen normal ist? Sollen diese Veranstalter die Berge ebnen damit Du dort im Mittelfeld fahren kannst? Also: Der Veranstalter hat eine super Strecke gebaut. Für´s Wetter kann er auch nichts. Seltsamerweise bin ich mit den Verhältnissen trotz Starrbike sehr gut zurecht gekommen


----------



## EmJay (30. September 2007)

Genau meine Meinung... Jeder der mitgefahren ist hat sich wohl zeitweise eine bessere Strecke gewünscht- aber wer kann am Wetter schon was ändern?!
Wer die Strecke im Normalzustand kennt weiß, wie geil sie sich hätte fahren lassen können.
Und leider war es der Stadt St. Wendel kurzfristig leider nicht mehr möglich, das Buntsandsteingebirge zu bewegen, sich kurzfristig nach WND zu verlagern...
Wobei ich auch schon Regenmarathons in der Pfalz im gefahren bin, die Strecke war zwar nicht durchgeweicht, aber zum Schluss hatte ich weder Bremsbeläge, noch Zähne auf den Ritzeln, da der Sand eine wahnsinnige Schmirgelwirkung hatte.
Also: alles hat Vor- und Nachteile, man muss sich damit abfinden.


----------



## Oberaggi (30. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Rennradschläge, aber wenn ich solche brauche werde ich euch nicht fragen.  
Aber hier auch noch ein Tipp für alle die gerne wandern. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz warum man pingelig sein soll, wenn man nicht gerne wandert. Der Schlamm und Dreck sind nicht das Problem, sondern dass die Strecke nicht gehalten hat. 
Natürlich können die Veranstalter nichts fürs Wetter und heute wäre es sicher etwas besser geworden, aber wenn ich Ende September ein Rennen veranstalte muss ich auch mit einer gewissen Feuchtigkeit rechnen. 
Und eigentlich war es gestern noch trocken.
Als Streckenbauer muss ich halt auch wissen, dass ich keinen Buntsandstein habe. Nur ein paar Bäume ummähen macht halt noch keinen Trail für eine Massenveranstaltung. 
Ich komme dann nächsten Sommer noch mal und fahre die Strecke als CTF.  
Apropos CTF: Wenn ich da Strecke und Preis mal mit der CTF in Spichern vergleiche, muss ich mich direkt wieder aufregen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. September 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr im Rahmen der ProTour das EZF fÃ¼r Jedermann in Bad SÃ¤ckingen gefahren. Wenn ich mir das jetzt so Ã¼berlege war es vom Veranstalter  doch ein voller Reinfall. 40â¬ gezahlt und kein einiger Singletrail. Keinerlei Technik, auÃer einem 200 m Anstieg kein einziger Berg.Frechheit sowas. Ich werde mich nachtrÃ¤glich beschweren. Einfach 40 km auf vÃ¶llig ebener StraÃe, die durch die starke Sonneneinstrahlung fÃ¼rchterlich eingeheizt hat. Die hÃ¤tten doch wissen mÃ¼ssen, daÃ die Fahrer bei Sonne vollkommen ungeschÃ¼tzt Ã¼ber die StraÃe fahren mÃ¼ssen. Bei uns im Wald wÃ¤re das nicht passiert.  

Alles verstanden? Also: Das nÃ¤chste Mal einfach mitfahren oder sein lassen.


----------



## Oberaggi (30. September 2007)

Gianty schrieb:


> Alles verstanden? Also: Das nächste Mal einfach mitfahren oder sein lassen.


 
... und das nächste Mal nicht mitfahren und da wo ich mitfahre trotzdem eine eigene Meinung haben


----------



## vega970 (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

war meine 4.Teilnahme in St.Wendel, bin vor 2 Jahren auch gefahren, 4 Std. im Regen, die alte Strecke war bei Dauerregen besser zu fahren als dieses Jahr.(Beim Rennen wars ja Trocken)
Aber egal,die St. Wendeler haben ja gewusst dass es ein Wandertag wird, oder welcher MTBiker hat Alu-Trinkflaschen, vielleicht so ein ganz Schlauer mit Starrbike, dann passt das.
Dass man als St.Wendeler nichts schlechtes über den Marathon hören will ist in Ordnung, dumme Kommentare eines Gitanty sind überflüssig!!
Selbst Frau S. Spitz war der Meinung einige Schleifen hätte man aufgrund des Wetters ausfallen lassen können, ich hätte gerne die EM-Elite gesehen wenn die die 60 km zweimal hätten fahren müssen.
Feststeht:
Bikewaschplätze zu wenig, 1/2 h Wartezeit ist bei dem Wetter zu lange.
Aus der Dusche kam kein Wasser, aus dem Wasserhahn schon. War vor 2 Jahren genau so. 
Und wer braucht eine Alutrinkflasche?
Zeitnahme, eine Zwischenzeit bei den Möglichkeiten abzukürzen.

Komme dann zur WM mit dem RR als Zuschauer.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (30. September 2007)

Natürlich noch Kompliment die Strecke mit Hardtail und Starrgabel zu fahren. 
So Typen gibt's nur noch selten.


----------



## minna (30. September 2007)

Hey an alle!

..heftige KuchenTeigQuirlerei am WE in WND, was?  

War mein ERSTER (Halb)Marathon, habe mir die 60 km mit Schweiß und einem vergnüglichen HINLANGEN in der Wiese am Anfang erkämpft  - wurde belohnt mit  supernetten MITfahrern meist männlichen Geschlechts, die ich mal vor, mal hinter und mal neben mir hatte...(WER bringt ihn jetzt, den ..SPRUCH????) und einem überragenden Gefühl, nach DIESEM DRECK die Ziellinie zu überfahren... 

Verblüffend (bezeichnend??) fand ich die Beobachtung, daß die Männer idR auf den Forstwegen mit ihren HyperOberSchenkels Tempo machen, in technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände aber schneller an ihre Grenze stoßen...???

Ich bin im zweiten Startblock der 60km gestartet und durch die SuperSch..°sse teils noch auf den Trails abgefahren, da haben die Männers geschoben oder sich reihenweise hingelangt.

Alles in allem bin ich dann nicht nur ins Ziel gekommen, sondern hab bei den SENIORINNEN 1 (ich bin 34!!!!!! Beim Klettern bspweise tritt frau da dezent in der Kategorie DAMEN an ) auch noch den 4. Rang belegt, wenn auch mit ordentlich Zeitabstand zu den ersten drei Rängen.. 
!!! 

Die DAMENDuschen  waren leider auch nur mickrige Rinnsäle, aber WARRRRRM - was auch nötig war bei ner halben Stunde Wartezeit an der Waschstation am Zieleinlauf, die sich ja dann als NICHT(!!)WASCHstation entpuppte  - was wiederum die kollektive Überlegung aller Wartenden ad absurdum führte, warum an die Säule mit mindestens 5(!!) VORHANDENEN Wasserhähnen bloß 1(!!!) Schlauch angeschlossen war..  Meinen zahlreichen MITWARTERN in der Schlange an dieser Stelle nochmal mein Mitgefühl - an der TATSÄCHLICHEN Waschstraße durfte man/frau dafür wie gesagt NOCHMAL ne halbe Stunde anstehen.. Die Beschilderung war .. ja! ..NICHT an relevanter Stelle angebracht, würde ich sagen In der Regel interessieren sich die FahrerInnen, die im Ziel einlaufen für BikeWASCHplätze, weniger die Leute, die am FC-Heim das Klo benutzen oder sich an dem Würstchenstand ´ne Bratwurst holen. 

Alles in allem ein klasse Erlebnis - als ich beim Frühstück saß und dem Regen beim Plätschern zuhörte, war meine MORAL -gelinde gesagt - im Untergeschoß zu suchen... Ein altes KletterMantra hilft auch hier:murmlmurmmml:" DAHINTEN WIRD´s HELLER!!!" und es HAT SICH GELOHNT!! SPASS HAT´s GEMACHT irgendwie ...

Ich fand´das WE superspannend & cool, voll das Erlebnis  

Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt Wenn jemand Links zu Galerien kennt, HER DAMIT!!!  DIE SchlammFratzen will ich sehen...!!!!  

PS: Die GLOBUS-Tüte war geil, oder???

PPS: Dieses Statement entschlüpfte einer HOBBYFahrerIn und ist mit HUMOR und IRONIE gewürzt.. Maße mir KEINE Profi-Bewertung an ..zwinker..


----------



## Tobilas (30. September 2007)

Hi, Minna!
Eine Bildergallerie ist hier: (inclusive Schlammfratzen   )
http://picasaweb.google.de/Tobilas66793/MTBEuropameisterschaft2007
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. September 2007)

Hier ist bestimmt was für dich dabei
http://www.energis.de/eweb/Content/Fotogalerien/20070929_mtb_marathon_wnd/fotos/
Die meisten Bilder sind vom Anstieg auf den Spiemont,danach ging die Sauerei aber erst richtig los.


----------



## minna (30. September 2007)

Hi, Tobilas!

Cooooool, ganz schön flott ne schöne Diashow der Champs ins Netz gestellt! 
Fein!!  

Weiter, Leute!.. Auf geht´s!!  Her mit den PIGs.. ähäm.. PICs!!!°  

 Bin gespannt, ob mal jemand auch die durchgequirltenTrails in den Waldstücken auf Medium gebannt hat - DIE fänd ich AUCH mal sehenswert!!! 

Und WO sind die HOBBYFahrer?



Jaaaaaa, es gibt was AUF DIE AUGEN!!!! <freufreu>


----------



## franjo (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

kann auch noch ein paar Bilder von den St.Wendler Dreckspatzen  beisteuern.
Aufnahmestandorte: Start , Wiesenabfahrt bei 35km, Spiemont bei 43,5 km u. Schotterweg 85km. 
http://www.cig.canon-europe.com/a?i=mIhNJdETLC

Viel Spaß
Franjo


----------



## minna (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi, Franjo!!°

Supergute Fahrerbilder - wirklich gelungen, die Galerie!!  

Warst Du auch als Fahrer dabei??? 

Bist/kennst Du Christian Wilms? Auf einem Deiner Fotos zu sehen ..
bin immer wieder ein Stück mit ihm gefahren - sehr nette Begleitung !

Gruß, minna


----------



## Blauer Vogel (8. September 2008)

Ich krame mal diesen Thread raus, denn bald ist es wieder soweit mit St. Wendel. Dieses Jahr wollte ich endlich mal meinen ersten (Kurz)-Marathon fahren. Gestern bin ich die 30 km-Strecke abgefahren. Die Strecke ist fast genauso wie im letzten Jahr, nur der Trail im Himmelwald fällt für die Kurzstrecke raus. Statt dessen geht es steilen Schotter rechts runter in die Nähe des Spiemont. Ein Weg der lange bergauf ging und teilweise neu angelegt war und wahrscheinlich matschig, der entfällt und statt dessen kommt ein zweispuriger ebenfalls lange bergauf gehender Weg zwischen Feldern hinzu. Danach gehts dann wie gehabt runter zum Billerborner Hof über den neu angelegten Trail vom letzten Jahr. 

Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage. Hinterm Spiemont treffen doch die Kurzstrecke und die 52 und 108 km wieder zusammen und die schnellen Fahrer müssen die meisten Fahrer der Kurzstrecke überholen. Ich stelle mir das Überholen und überholt werden auf dem neu gemachten Trail zum Billerborner Hof etwas schwierig vor. Teilweise ist es schmal und es stehen Bäume da. Ich habe kein Problem damit, Platz zu machen, aber ich kann mich ja nicht dauernd umschauen ob jemand kommt, wenn ich bergab fahre und muß auf den Weg achten, so dass ich vielleicht gar nicht merke wenn jemand überholen will. Und wenn der sich dann nicht bemerkbar macht, das hätte ich nicht so gern. Ich meine, wenn das ein paar wären, ginge ja noch, aber wenn es 200 sind, wäre das schon unangenehm, stelle ich mir jedenfalls vor, auch bergauf, weil die Wege ja nicht so gut sind, dass überall 2 nebeneinander fahren können. Das sind insgesamt immerhin 8 km, wo man überholt wird. Wie war das im letzten Jahr? Gab es da Probleme? Wie verhalte ich mich dort am besten? Bergab Absteigen und am Rand weitergehen, wenn die Spitzenfahrer kommen? 

Beim Tretrollerrennen habe ich mal erlebt dass mich 2 Spitzenfahrer bei der steilen Abfahrt zur Holzbrücke im Wendelinuspark gleichzeitig überholt haben, einer links und einer rechts, nur weil ich auf dem breiten Weg nicht ganz rechts gefahren bin sondern einen halben Meter Platz gelassen habe und die wohl dachten sie könnten sich auch noch gegenseitig dadurch überholen. Das ist dann schon unangenehm und gefährlich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.

Dann noch eine Frage, wie früh vor dem Start muß man da sein? Ich will mich hinten in den Startblock stellen.


----------



## 007ike (8. September 2008)

Am Besten fährst du einfach dein Ding! Bergauf fährst du soweit rechts oder links wie es halt geht, aber so, dass du gut fahren kannst. Wer schneller ist ruft kurz das er rechts oder links an dir vorbei geht, wie halt Platz ist. Wichtig ist, dass du dann stur deine Kurs beibehälst und nicht die Seite tauschst!
Bergab fahr erst recht so, dass du sicher runter kommst. Wer fahren kann kommst schon an dir vorbei.
Ich sehe da eigentlich nur in dem Trail Bergab zum Bilaborner Hof Probleme, aber der ist ja nur kanpp einen km. Wenn du merkst das da wirklich ne größe Gruppe hinter dir hängt, fährst du kurz auf die Seite und läst die Vorbei, sollte aber kein Problem sein!
Wenn du deine Startnummer hast und sowieso hinten in den Block willst, dann reicht ne halbe Stunde um alles anzusehen und sich warm zu fahren. Günstig ist ne Stunde, da kann man schon ne halbe Stunde warm fahren und dann wieder ne halbe Stunde vorne im Block abkühlen.
Dieses Jahr fährt der Zick Zack Wassersack als Gruppe wieder mit, die Jungs haben etwa dein Tempo. Wenn du willst kannst du dich denen anschließen, die passen dann auch auf dich auf! Gib kurz Laut, ich gebs dann weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (8. September 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Am Besten fährst du einfach dein Ding! Bergauf fährst du soweit rechts oder links wie es halt geht, aber so, dass du gut fahren kannst. Wer schneller ist ruft kurz das er rechts oder links an dir vorbei geht, wie halt Platz ist. Wichtig ist, dass du dann stur deine Kurs beibehälst und nicht die Seite tauschst!
> Bergab fahr erst recht so, dass du sicher runter kommst. Wer fahren kann kommst schon an dir vorbei.
> Ich sehe da eigentlich nur in dem Trail Bergab zum Bilaborner Hof Probleme, aber der ist ja nur kanpp einen km. Wenn du merkst das da wirklich ne größe Gruppe hinter dir hängt, fährst du kurz auf die Seite und läst die Vorbei, sollte aber kein Problem sein!


Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde dann mal versuchen, alles so zu machen. Ich fahre die Strecke sowieso noch öfter, dann achte ich mal speziell drauf, ob man auf den letzten 8 km gut auf der rechten Seite fahren kann. Ich habe jetzt schon mal ein Anti-Platt-Band in die Reifen getan, damit ich nicht so viel auf die Dornen am Rand aufpassen muß. 
Ich muß auch noch mal ausprobieren, ob man sich auf dem Trail bergab gut umschauen kann. Wenn man weiter unten ist, sieht man ja bis oben hin und kann dann ja warten bis frei ist, bevor man in das schmale Stück zwischen den Bäumen reinfährt.


007ike schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Startnummer hast und sowieso hinten in den Block willst, dann reicht ne halbe Stunde um alles anzusehen und sich warm zu fahren. Günstig ist ne Stunde, da kann man schon ne halbe Stunde warm fahren und dann wieder ne halbe Stunde vorne im Block abkühlen.


Gut, das geht ja. Ich habe schon befürchtet, dass man viel früher da sein muß. 


007ike schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr fährt der Zick Zack Wassersack als Gruppe wieder mit, die Jungs haben etwa dein Tempo. Wenn du willst kannst du dich denen anschließen, die passen dann auch auf dich auf! Gib kurz Laut, ich gebs dann weiter!


Lustiger Name. Ich habe die Ergebnisliste noch mal angesehen. Das waren ja 15 Leute letztes Jahr, die alle hintereinander fuhren, leider auch als Letzte. Wahrscheinlich kein Wunder, wenn die immer wieder gewartet haben und alle zusammen bleiben wollten und dann vielleicht noch einer oder mehrere ein technisches Problem hatten. Danke für das Angebot, aber ich versuche es lieber allein. Bergab bin ich ziemlich langsam, da käme ich wahrscheinlich bei einer Gruppe erfahrener Mountainbiker gar nicht mit. Das wäre ja viel zu kompliziert, wenn die auch noch auf mich achten müssten. Gestern hatte ich einen Schnitt von 11,2 km/h. Damit dürfte ich normal nicht Letzte werden, also vermute ich mal, dass ich bergauf schneller wäre und bergab langsamer.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. September 2008)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> ...Ich fahre die Strecke sowieso noch öfter, dann achte ich mal speziell drauf, ob man auf den letzten 8 km gut auf der rechten Seite fahren kann....



Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf! Ich habe sehr viel Erfahrung im Überrundet- und Überholtwerden und kann Dir einigeTipps mit auf den Weg geben: Fahr einfach Dein Ding, so wie es bereits 007ike beschrieben hat. Platz machen geht meist schief, Du fährst nie auf die Seite, die der Fahrer hinter Dir will. Denk bitte dran: Wenn jemand ruft "Rechts", dann wirst Du rechts überholt! Das heißt auf keinen Fall, daß DU rechts fahren sollst! Die Spitze überholt recht unauffällig. Die sind so geübt, daß sie Dich in allen möglichen Situationen gefahrlos überholen können. Dann gibt es noch die "Schreihälse". Die bemerkt man bereits im Vorstart. Sie reden bewußt laut davon, seit mind. 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben und völlig untrainiert am Start sind und sich gar nicht fit fühlen. In der Startaufstellung dehnen sie dann das Startband bis zum zerreissen, schließlich zählt jeder Zentimeter. Kurz nach dem Start laufen deren Stimmbänder auf Hochtouren. Alles und jeder ist ihnen im Weg, unterwegs hört man sie durch den ganzen Wald. Du wirst sie also nicht überhören und brauchst auf keinen Fall nach hinten zu schauen ( mach das bitte generell nicht, das geht fast immer ins Auge ). Das sind aber wirklich nur ganz wenige. Wann Du am Start sein sollst? Nun ja, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten: Wenn Du nicht zu den Siegfahrern gehörst, sei einfach so pünktlich, daß Du den Start nicht verpasst. 20 min vor dem Start sollte man sich im entsprechenden Startblock einfinden. Vorher warmfahren: 007ike hat es bereits geschrieben, man kühlt bis zum Start eh wieder aus. Es soll aber Fälle gegeben haben, wo man Fahrer in der Startaufstellung mit der Trainingsrolle gesehen hat   Mal gespannt, wann die ersten Heizdecken auf den Beinen auftauchen

Alles in allem: Einfach locker bleiben. Du wirst viel Spaß haben und viele nette Leute kennen lernen. Es ist alles halb so wild. Ich bin die Strecke heute abgefahren und es wird für alle genügend Platz sein. Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle einen schönen Marathon!


----------



## 007ike (10. September 2008)

fährst du ein Cube?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. September 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> fährst du ein Cube?



Ja, ein Airmatic-Fully - aber nur auf Touren. Bei CC und Marathon bin ich auf einem GIANT XTC Hybrid ( öfter auch starr ) oder einem NRS unterwegs. Im Bikepark oder in anspruchsvollem Gelände versuche ich ab und zu, mein Scott zu bändigen, was mir aber leider nur selten gelingt


----------



## Blauer Vogel (10. September 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Denk bitte dran: Wenn jemand ruft "Rechts", dann wirst Du rechts überholt! Das heißt auf keinen Fall, daß DU rechts fahren sollst!


Das weiß ich. Nur im richtigen Moment rechts und links nicht zu verwechseln, das ist die Kunst. 



Gianty schrieb:


> Die Spitze überholt recht unauffällig. Die sind so geübt, daß sie Dich in allen möglichen Situationen gefahrlos überholen können.


Vor der Spitze fährt sowieso das Motorrad. Dann weiß man ja, dass man gleich aufpassen muß. Das Problem sind wohl eher die Massen, die danach kommen. Ich glaube, die Spitzenfahrer sind auch alle schon weg, wenn ich an der Stelle des Zusammentreffens bin. Das sind auch glaube ich viel weniger als 8 km. 



Gianty schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch die "Schreihälse". Die bemerkt man bereits im Vorstart. Sie reden bewußt laut davon, seit mind. 4 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben und völlig untrainiert am Start sind und sich gar nicht fit fühlen. In der Startaufstellung dehnen sie dann das Startband bis zum zerreissen, schließlich zählt jeder Zentimeter. Kurz nach dem Start laufen deren Stimmbänder auf Hochtouren. Alles und jeder ist ihnen im Weg, unterwegs hört man sie durch den ganzen Wald. Du wirst sie also nicht überhören und brauchst auf keinen Fall nach hinten zu schauen ( mach das bitte generell nicht, das geht fast immer ins Auge ).


Nach hinten schauen mache ich normal immer, wenn ich die Spur wechsle, bergauf sollte das kein Problem sein. Ich bin heute 2 mal die Strecke gefahren wo man überholt wird. Man kann fast überall rechts fahren. Ein paar Dornen habe ich mal weggemacht und auch ein paar Stöcke. Links ist meistens besser zu fahren, aber es ist auch rechts kein Problem. Das einzige schwierige zum Überholen ist der Trail. Ich habe den ganzen Trail ein paar mal noch extra geübt, aber wirklich schnell kann ich da nicht fahren weil es zu kurvig und holprig ist. Da könnte ich wahrscheinlich noch 2 Wochen üben und würde nicht viel schneller. Umschauen geht dort eigentlich nicht. Das werde ich dort nicht machen.  



Gianty schrieb:


> Alles in allem: Einfach locker bleiben. Du wirst viel Spaß haben und viele nette Leute kennen lernen. Es ist alles halb so wild. Ich bin die Strecke heute abgefahren und es wird für alle genügend Platz sein. Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle einen schönen Marathon!


Danke, wünsche ich Dir auch und allen anderen die mitfahren.


----------



## STW08 (13. September 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, wann die ersten Heizdecken auf den Beinen auftauchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2008)

sicher machen die Profis das!
Ich würde das auch machen, leider ist das schwer zu organisieren! Es ist völliger Blösinn schon ne Halbe Stunde vorm Start im Block zu stehen nur um einen Platz ganz vorne zu bekommen und dann völlig kalt den Kniebrecher hoch drücken! Das gute an St.Wendel ist, dass man die ersten 10 km problemlos überholen kann und sich so das Feld schön auseinander zieht. In St.Ingbert war das schon wichtiger relativ weit vorne zu stehen, sonst verliert man richtig Zeit!


----------



## Sascha1000 (13. September 2008)

Hallo Bike Freunde  

Mit welchem Reifen werdet ihr den so an den Start gehen (falls ihr kein Geheimnis daraus macht).

Wenn das Wetter ja so bleibt wird es ja wieder ziemlich rutschig werden.

War letztes Jahr mit dem Michelin  XRC Mud unterwegs und war sehr zufrieden da mit.
Will dieses Jahr aber vielleicht mit Nobby Nic 2.1 starten.

Wie schauts bei euch denn so aus. 

Lieben Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. September 2008)

Sascha1000 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Reifen werdet ihr den so an den Start gehen (falls ihr kein Geheimnis daraus macht).



Sofern ich mitfahren kann:

Bei Schlamm:

Vorne: Nobby Nic 2.1
Hinten: Racing Ralph 2007 2.25
( Diese Kombination hat sich letztes Jahr u.a. in WND sehr bewährt. Ich fahre im Schlamm hinten immer den "alten" Racing Ralph, mit dem ich auf nassem Untergrund sehr gut zurecht komme. Es gibt aber viele Fahrer, die gerade mit diesem Reifen im Schlamm gar nichts anfangen können ).

Bei trockenem Untergrund:

Vorne + hinten Racing Ralph 2.1 UST ( 2008er Modell )


----------



## Stiff88 (13. September 2008)

hallo!

Ich war heut auf der 55er unterwegs....die strecke war sehr schlammig und aufgeweicht...fast wie letztes jahr...noch nicht ganz so schlimm( weil einfach noch nicht viele auf der strecke waren)

bin komplett mit race king 2.2 gefahren...ging eig gut

hab mir ja eigentlich für schlamm den conti cross country in 1,5 bestellt, aber der is mir für 105km vll zu dünn!???


wahrscheinlich dann doch eher race king 2,2 hinten und vorne nobby nic 2,25

mfg

PS: Wenn die Duschen dieses Jahr wieder kalt sind, dann beschwer ich mich aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha1000 (15. September 2008)

Oh
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Wie es aussieht soll es die Woche ja relativ trocken bleiben,da werd ich ja dann auf die Michelin verzichten können.

War dieses Jahr mir  VA- NN und HA-RR  oder nur Nur RR unterwegs .
Hatte aber  leider mit dem RR schon 3 Platten  (fahre mit Schlauch) .

Habe deswegen so meine Bedenken mit dem RR hinten. Aber mal schauen.

Nochmals danke für euere Hilfe.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## DeLocke (16. September 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal in WND dabei und hoffe das es nicht zu schlammig wird, aber die Prognosen sind gut. Das einzige ist das es Morgens zur Zeit nur so knapp 10° ist wenn überhaupt. Dann wird das mit dem warmhalten vor dem Start schon etwas schwieriger.

Werd die Woche mal noch eine Vorfahrt machen nach WND um mir die Strecke anzuschauen.

Zum Thema Reifen: Ich werd hinten mit dem RR und vorne mit dem NN an den Start gehen.


----------



## snison (16. September 2008)

Wetterprognose bis Samstag: 10-20 % Niederschlag, die Strecke wird also noch dtl. trockner werden. Ich hab am Spiemont die Contis Speed King und Race King ausprobiert und werde- falls das Wetter so bleibt- den Race King fahren (der übrigens mit dem neuen Racing Ralf vergleichbar ist).
Sni


----------



## Sascha1000 (16. September 2008)

Hi

Bin heut morgen um 10 Uhr mal ein Teil der 55Km Strecke abgefahren ( hab leider Mittagschicht ) hab momentan RR vorne und hinten montiert. 

Hat super gefunzt nur in den Wiesen war es teilweise noch ziemlich feucht.

Das mit den Klamotten is auch so ne Frage. Als ich bei uns in Frohnhofen los bin, wars ca 9 Uhr und noch recht frisch .Da war die Windstopper Jacke und das lange Trikot und Beinlinge genau richtig. Aber auf der Strecke war die Kombi fast schon zu warm.Na mal schaun , kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

Noch ne kurze Frage zum Schluß.

Da ich die Woche Mittagschicht habe ,kann ich mich am Freitag ja nicht persönlich anmelden.
Kann das auch ein Freund von mir machen ,oder muß ich das persönlich am Samstag als Nachmeldung erledigen ?

Wegen der Unterschrift und HAaungsausschluß usw..

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## 007ike (17. September 2008)

du kannst doch das Formular vorausfüllen und unterschreiben, gibts im Netz


----------



## Sascha1000 (17. September 2008)

Hallo


Meinst Du den Link    ,,Download Flyer"  oder läuft das unter online Anmeldung ??

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## 007ike (17. September 2008)

Auf dem Fleyer ist ein Abschnitt zum ausfüllen und unterschreiben,


----------



## DeLocke (17. September 2008)

Ich geh am Freitag Abend meine Startnummer abholen und wenn ich schon mal da bin gibts noch ne runde Pasta!!


----------



## Sascha1000 (17. September 2008)

Ah jetzt ja habs gefunden.

Hab das Teil ausgedruck und werds nem Kumpel dann mitgeben.
Steht zwar ,,European Championships 2007" drauf aber das wird ja wohl niemanden stören.

Nochmals danke für den Tip.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (20. September 2008)

Also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt - ich fand St.Wendel genial. Bin die große gefahren und habe nix vermisst. Strecke, Orga, Verpflegung und Rahmenprogramm alles bestens!!! Schade dass es immer weniger wird, aber ab nächstes Jahr wirds ja billiger
Sni


----------



## DeLocke (21. September 2008)

ich war das erste mal dabei, und bin absolut zufrieden coole strecke und orga alles gut gelaufen, da bin ich nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder dabei


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2008)

mir hat es schon immer gut gefallen!
Gestern bei dem Wetter war es absolut genial! Die Strecke hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht und war sau schnell! Und so viele nette Gespräche unterwegs hatte ich noch selten!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (21. September 2008)

So, ich habs überlebt. War auch gar nicht so schwierig mit dem überholt werden. Ich bin meistens rechts gefahren, so dass alle gut überholen konnten. Es waren auch ziemlich viele Leute, so dass nur Lücken von vielleicht mal einer halben Minute entstanden und oft auch ganze Gruppen überholten. In dem Trail bin ich sicherheitshalber mehrmals an den Rand gefahren und habe gewartet bis wieder frei war. 

So anstrengend hätte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt. Ich war vorm Start so aufgeregt, dass der Puls schon hoch war und ich gleich beim Kniebrecher schon total außer Atem war. War jedenfalls tausend mal anstrengender als die vorherigen Besichtigungsfahrten der Strecke.  Obwohl ich einen Schnitt von knapp über 12 km/h hatte, wurde ich dummerweise Letzte bei den Damen. Da hätte ich lieber mal die Ergebnislisten von mehreren Jahren anschauen sollen, dann hätte ich das vorher gewusst. Aber egal, es war jedenfalls ein interessantes und spannendes Erlebnis.


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2008)

Hoher Puls im Startblock gehört dazu! Ich hatte auch so einen schönen Ruhepuls von 136. Und um mich herum die Jungs hatten ähnliche Werte auf der Uhr. Die Startphase hat es schon ganz schön in sich und oben am Kniebrecher war glaube ich mach einer nahe am brechen! ;-)

Dann mal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Primiere!


----------



## der knoche (22. September 2008)

ich bin auch angekommen. Ich bin die 50km-Runde gefahren und es hat mir echt super gefallen. Sehr hoher Trailanteil (für einen Marathon), keine zu langen Anstiege, kein Stau am Start, sehr gut markierte Strecke, und nach dem Rennen Schwenker und Weissbier, was will man mehr?

Schade fand ich nur, dass es auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände kaum was zu gucken gab, zwei Händler waren da, der eine hat fast nur Beinlinge und Überschuhe verkauft, und der andere hatte auch kaum was. Gibt es in der Gegend von WND einfach keine, oder wollte der Veranstalter zu viel Kohle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (24. September 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Hoher Puls im Startblock gehört dazu! Ich hatte auch so einen schönen Ruhepuls von 136. Und um mich herum die Jungs hatten ähnliche Werte auf der Uhr. Die Startphase hat es schon ganz schön in sich und oben am Kniebrecher war glaube ich mach einer nahe am brechen! ;-)
> 
> Dann mal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Primiere!


Danke. Ich habe mal einen 10 km Lauf mitgemacht, da war das mit der Aufregung und hohem Puls vorm Start längst nicht so extrem. Ich hatte schon ganz schön Schi$$ vorher, was bei einem Lauf wohl wegfällt.


----------

